# My first LED-LCD



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

I purchased the following during Black Friday:

Samsung UN40D6000SF (total cost: $699.99) Smart TVs | 40-inch 1080p 6000 Series LED HDTV | Samsung UN40D6000SF - LED TVs 

Samsung WMN2000AX/ZA Slim Wall Mount (total cost: free)Samsung WMN2000AX/ZA Slim Wall Mount WMN2000AX/ZA B&H Photo

HDMI cable (total cost: $1.76) Amazon.com: HDMI Cable 2M (6 Feet): Electronics

Belkin BE107200-12 Surge Suppressor (total cost: $12.99) Buy.com - Belkin 7 Outlet Home/Office Surge Protector extended cord

1) Did I make good purchases for the price? 

2) Do you have any general tips for this particular TV? It will be my first flatscreen ever! I'm a novice in regard to tech savvy-ness, but I'm also a fast learner.

3) Do I have everything I need? I also have an HD-DVR, but other than that I'm not running anything else on that particular outlet.

I have FIOS, an existing coaxial cable, and a desktop in the other room with a wireless router. I see that a wireless receiver unit can be used with the TV via USB. So if you can recommend a good price/unit then please share along with any additional advice to get the most out of this TV such as setting up PIP or shopping for a sound system, etc. etc.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Seems like you scored a good deal (or many).

If you don't already have a Blu-ray disk player I highly recommend you invest in one. That's the best signal you can currently send to the TV. I bought a Samsung D6500 to go with my new Samsung 550 plasma and am very pleased. We don't watch many movies and own only a few blu-ray disks but when I want to show my buddies just how good the picture can be I put on my Planet Earth blu-ray and watch their jaws drop :beerchug:.


----------

